# Monsters University audio dropouts



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So we watched Monsters university this afternoon and as reported by Mike in his movie review I experienced the audio dropouts that seem to effect many people who have watched this movie. The audio dropouts last no more than a split second but happen at random points where the camera changes angles. This also took place on "The blue umbrella" short that's included.
I also had it freez at 31:12 in. Has anyone else had this happen? My Panasonic bd220 is up to date as far as firmware is concerned.

I also noted what would best be discribed as a slight screen door effect on the entire movie.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> So we watched Monsters university this afternoon and as reported by Mike in his movie review I experienced the audio dropouts that seem to effect many people who have watched this movie. The audio dropouts last no more than a split second but happen at random points where the camera changes angles. This also took place on "The blue umbrella" short that's included.
> I also had it freez at 31:12 in. Has anyone else had this happen? My Panasonic bd220 is up to date as far as firmware is concerned.
> 
> I also noted what would best be discribed as a slight screen door effect on the entire movie.


I know Jeff said he had the dropout issues - he had to swap to PCM.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes I had the audio dropouts but once I switched to PCM all was well.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just ripped it to my HDD with DVDFab and I have zero problems... No screen door or audio drop outs period.


----------

